# [SOLVED] after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installe



## qishengguan

hi,
i have a sony vaio, after i installed windows 7 ultimate, it shows no audio output, diagnostic indicates driver problem. try to check the driver, said it is up to date. The sony support say they need to "install compatible windows components and reconfigure the settings in the computer", with a fee. Is there something we can do here to resolve the problem?

with the troubleshooting, it said:"SoundMax Integrated digital audio has a driver problem", maybe the driver is not compatible with windows 7. or do i have to get a new sound card? 
my computer is Sony PCV-RZ PCV-RZ22G
when i try to update the sound driver from sony website, it indicates 
that the driver update only used for windows xp. Where the update for windows 7? 

thanks for the help. any input would be very much appreciated.


guan


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Have you run Windows Update . . it will often have sound drivers


----------



## JimE

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

If the PC shipped with Win7, then Sony should have the drivers. If you upgraded to Win7 on your own, then they may not have the drivers and likely won't supply them. You will have to try and find some that work on your own.

There is a sticky in the Driver forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Did you run MS Upgrade Advisor?

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/os7upgrade.pl?mdl=PCVRZ22G


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*



Old Rich said:


> Have you run Windows Update . . it will often have sound drivers


did run windows update, did not help.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Did you run MS Upgrade Advisor?
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/os7upgrade.pl?mdl=PCVRZ22G

Post the Hardware ID:

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

thanks guys
the computer is with my daughter right now, so i probably will continue work on it after a month or so when she broght it back. I can not do what you all tell me know. but any further ideas will be appreciated if you want to continue to post there.
but i will get back the result when i work it out later.
see you later
and thanks


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

hi, i am back. I still did not get back that computer yet.
but i have another gateway had the similar problem.
It was running windows XP and i try to install windows 7 ultimate, the system will not recognize the sound card (pluged in PCI). I have been trying the above solutions, no luck yet.

it seems like windows 7 does not support a lot of hardwares that used for windows xp, especially video card, sound card.........


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Yea, many XP computers have issues with win7

Best bet is to run Win7 Upgrade Advisor prior to installing win7
http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Many time Vista drivers will work with win7, but not XP

Can you talk with your daughter and see if she can get the hardware ID:
Post the Hardware ID:

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have 


May be email them to you so you can post them to the thread?

Just a thought


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

for this gateway: 
here are question device ID:
first one is
multimedia audio controller:
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&CC_0401
second one is
PCI input device
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102&REV_07
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_00201102
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&CC_098000
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7002&CC_0980

hope there could be some solutions.
thanks


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

I now also get IDs of the problem devices of that Sony Vaio:

SoundMax integrated digital audio (Code 10)
(the device can not start)
Hardware ID:
PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_8127104D&REV_A0
PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_8127104D
PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&CC_0401

another problem device is 
ADS instant HDTV PCI 
(i do not think this one related to sound, it is probably related to another function: TV tuner, can be used that way, but never used, i removed the card)
the ID for this one is

pci\ven_1131&dev_7133&subsys_03801421

thanks, i appreciated all your great work.

qisheng


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Hi

This must be an oldie 
The media controller (Audio) is a Creative Labs CT4780 - SBLive
The only driver I can find that may work is here:
http://download.kxproject.lugosoft.com/?file=
Not sure about it, but it may


The PCI input Device is Creative Sound Blaster Live game port
This is a modified Vista driver that may work
http://forums.creative.com/t5/Windo...-32-bit-x86-updated-on-07-07-2009/td-p/386462

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

For the SONY: 
Again it is going to be a tough one.

See if the original Sony driver (XP) will install, but you have to install it in XP compatibility mode:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCVRZ22G&upd_id=500&os_id=7

Or right click on the error>Update and allow win 7 to search for it over the internet


ads instant hdtv pci
Still working on this one

In either case(Gateway or Sony) you could always get a compatible win7 PCI card for Audio.

Bill


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

The driver worked for the gateway, sound is not loud enough, you have to turn the speaker high. But anyway, it worked.
FOr the PCI input thing with gateway, i did not figure out how to install that driver, maybe i should install with compatibility mode too?


For the sony, I am still trying to work on it with my daughter.
will post here for the result.
thanks, BCCOMP


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

For the Gateway:
Try to install the PCI device on the Gateway inVista Compatiblity Mode
Or try MicroSoft Updates

As for the volume make sure it is turned up on the PC.

For the Sony:
Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## qishengguan

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

good news for the sony vaio.
Get the driver as you directed, and installed in windows xp sp3 compatible mode.
It worked.
thanks.
You solve all my questions here. and i think this site is better than many other ones. Because you guys know the thing and work on it.

thanks again.

qishengguan


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: after installing windows 7 optimum, no audio out put, device is not installed*

Hi:wave:,
Glad to hear you can hear againray:!

Bill:grin:


----------



## qishengguan

Now i am back again for another similar issue.
This is a friends' HP Pavilion Slimline s7410n PC.
after installing windows 7, there is red cross on the speaker sign at lower right corner. "No Audio Outputis installed"

try to get driver from HP web, does not install because it said the PC does not meet the minimal requirement. But it works fine except this sound thing. It worked with windows 7 before, i just reinstalled it (Because try to wipe out virus).

Here is the hardware IDs, hope you clever guys can help me again. 
thanks.

it is *hight definition audio device* (does not have yellow ? sign).

HDAUDIO\FUNC_018&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_08800000&REV_1008
HDAUDIO\FUNC_018&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_08800000

THANKS.

ps:
WHEN I try to update the driver, it said "the best driver software for your device is already installed."
windows has dtermined the driver software for your device is up to date.


----------



## Old Rich

In Device Manager, Uninstall the sound device and reboot to let Windows reload the driver


----------



## qishengguan

I did uninstall the sound device in Device manager, and i did search for hardware changes, and the computer reinstall the driver again, no help.
Will that be any different if i do a reboot rather than search for hardware change?
thanks


----------



## qishengguan

did what you said, did not help.
show this message:

KX setup

error initializing your audio card
please reinstall drivers
if you haven's rebooted after setup-please reboot now.
if KX setup is currently in progress- ignore this message.

do not know what is KX setup?

thanks


----------



## qishengguan

that did not work


----------

